# Hi not new to handguns but new to 1911's



## Scott1911 (Dec 27, 2012)

Starting off, I am 34 from Pennsylvania. I was pretty much raised around guns but never really considered buying one until March of this year. It was a Hi-Point and it sucked...Did research and I have always liked the look of the M1911. Well, a couple months ago, I won a large amount of money and decided to put toward some investments and some stuff to fix up my car. One of the investments was a Para Ordnance GI Expert. Purchased it on Monday and got to go to the range with my family to shoot...I can tell you this, it shoots much nicer than the Hi-Point and is SOLID...Like holding a block of granite in your hands...








This is what I purchased...Only got 60 bucks on the trade in of the Hi-Point( by Fisher Price LOL). But it was definitley worth it... This thing is sweet for 489 bucks minus taxes and transfer fees etc...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Maybe don't put it to bed in its case with its hammer cocked.

(I have no idea what your pistol, or 1911, experience is. I apologize if I'm "teaching my gran'ma to suck eggs.")


----------



## Scott1911 (Dec 27, 2012)

I had just gotten home and cleaned the gun when I took this photo. It was empty at the time and I had the magazine in to hold the slide back so I could clean the black stuff off and took the picture like this. I do know how to clear a weapon, but I do appreciate the advice.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

You upgraded a million times over. Not only are Hi-Points crap, buy it looks like a pistol with Downs Syndrome. The 1911 platform was an excellent choice and the Paras are great.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome, new addition looks great


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

your story is a good example of why the 1911 model is going strong after 101 years


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

everybody needs at least one 1911, ya' got that checked off the list!
GREAT lookin' pistol ya' have there!!


----------



## Scott1911 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys, and LMAO at the Pistol with down syndrome comment...And yes, I plan on getting at least 2 more, maybe an RIA Commander version and when I can afford more than 600...Something like a Kimber or a nice mid-range custom or something, but yes...On a side note, this is the first time I ever shot a 1911 that did not require an XBox controller, LOL...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

very nice gun,, make sure to get a quality holster . take a look at the galco fletch model,,strong premium leather.
Check out the amish made 12 to 13 oz full grain leather belts on ebay little over 20$ have fun


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome. That is a nice gun you have.


----------

